# 5BLD's OH/Feet fortnightly challenge



## 5BLD (Jun 8, 2012)

This challenge is not nearly as time consuming nor as long as qqwref's 10000 solve marathon however it's still quite a big feat, and I hope more people will attempt this to improve their feet and one handed solving.. I'd be interested to see who would try this and how well they'd do.

The challenge is to solve a cube *one-handed 2000 times* and with *feet 200 times* in *14 days* 

I have a feeling very few will try this however, because it still seems like a lot of people hate feet xD. Nonetheless, if no-one attempts this I'll just use this thread to document my own solves.

*You may begin whenever you want* for the moment but if it gets popular i'll make it like a standard race.

*Winners:*


----------



## ThomasJE (Jun 8, 2012)

This should be open to BLD as well (maybe 1,000 per fortnight). I may do this in a couple of months, but no guarantee.


----------



## Riley (Jun 8, 2012)

I think I'll try this after I finish attempting the 10,000 cube relay, less than a week left. I failed, only got 4,500ish solves so far, but at least I improved. 13-14 avg to 12 avg. Right now my average on feet is low 2 minutes, and OH, I average around 35. 143 OH solves a day, and 8 feet a day... Challenge accepted.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 8, 2012)

I have just changed the feet number from 100 to 200. I just did my daily dose of feet with respect to 100, 7 solves, and realised it's very little.

Hope I didn't scare off anybody who was gonna try it.
---
Results so far for me:
start:Friday 8th June
end: in two weeks

One-handed solving:


Spoiler



23.56, 24.20, 27.81, 23.18, 28.38, 21.85, 25.03, 19.84, 20.78, 18.06, 29.87, 18.83, 26.04, 21.20, 22.94, 22.47, 24.23, 22.53, 23.03, 19.16, 17.41, 22.26, 23.22, 17.81+, 23.13, 19.08, 24.32, 26.52, 22.18, 21.59, 20.46, 25.49, 20.63, 22.79, 20.56, 19.40, 18.97, 24.00, 22.01, 25.55+, 19.27, 30.49, 22.37, 23.07, 22.25, 21.96, 27.13, 22.66, 23.81, 28.10, 21.44, 19.32, 17.08, 22.32, 17.13, 22.31, 32.40, 25.00, 27.63, 21.57, 22.26, 16.96, 20.10, 23.28, 25.07, 20.94, 22.21, 23.84, 20.21+, 25.78, 25.57, 19.37, 25.37, 17.31, 22.71, 19.05, 23.93, 27.20, 20.06, 21.26, 21.46, 17.76, 22.71, 19.88, 14.19, 22.19, 24.12, 16.62, 21.21, 23.61, 25.60, 18.62, 23.25, 19.65, 21.66, 23.61, 24.79, 28.44, 21.47, 22.34, 20.34, 21.01, 22.22, 26.32, 25.79, 22.06, 24.11, 19.25, 24.60, 24.67, 21.74, 22.83, 22.14, 20.75, 21.36, 22.99, 14.94, 17.95, 17.04, 20.23, 20.51, 18.81, 18.28, 20.48, 17.08, 18.26, 22.13, 20.34, 23.82, 20.22, 16.00, 55.20, 20.98, 20.21, 20.42, 21.10, 20.38, 34.92, 22.28, 24.45, 29.13, 18.08, 26.65, 19.87, 24.55, 22.01, 21.99, 24.27, 22.62, 20.41, 16.59, 18.44, 20.70, 19.41, 19.10, 18.49, 18.24, 24.55, 22.19, 21.99, 22.35, 20.42, 22.79, 19.97, 26.98, 22.17, 18.73, 24.73, 26.43, 17.35, 21.30, 24.36, 18.51, 22.97, 18.79, 17.45, 21.11, 20.77, 21.84, 19.24, 24.83, 20.14, 23.89, 23.54, 16.47, 19.62, 22.18, 19.99, 22.01, 20.87, 16.39, 21.68, 21.58, 23.11, 21.20, 21.19, 19.67, 19.44, 23.72, 22.89, 17.04, 23.87, 25.34, 20.69, 20.74, 25.08, 24.03, 20.78, 19.65, 19.84, 21.67, 19.18, 18.76, 23.54, 19.33, 23.54, 24.27, 26.99, 16.87, 18.47, 28.14, 20.95, 17.85, 22.83, 25.54, 19.45, 24.46, 18.39, 19.12, 23.88, 25.65, 19.47, 20.16, 13.44, 22.43, 22.55, 20.35, 16.44, 18.10, 22.34, 23.89, 19.58, 21.14, 23.99, 18.52, 22.91, 23.23, 20.02, 18.24, 14.53, 23.02, 22.26, 23.30, 22.68, 22.08, 18.25, 19.21, 23.68, 21.74, 24.43, 22.86, 21.58, 24.06, 20.69, 22.36, 19.33, 22.12, 18.23, 22.13, 18.81, 22.77, 19.01, 20.66, 19.54, 16.65, 22.46, 22.44, 20.59, 19.33, 26.71, 24.21, 19.81, 18.77, 20.24, 17.07, 18.23, 18.94, 20.38, 16.30, 21.01, 24.16, 20.48, 22.75, 22.00, 22.74, 21.16, 19.70, 22.82, 18.29, 21.20, 23.21, 23.76, 24.45, 20.82, 17.39, 21.69, 19.12, 19.59, 21.52, 21.31, 28.50, 27.11, 22.20, 21.58, 21.39, 21.42, 21.26, 24.98, 23.87, 17.76, 24.90, 23.11, 20.67, 24.05, 19.71, 22.99, 20.04, 22.20, 19.60, 19.36, 17.26, 20.32, 19.77, 17.96, 21.08, 18.99, 21.72, 23.44, 23.50, 27.98, 22.38, 21.43, 19.82, 21.12, 19.76, 21.36, 23.83, 26.96, 24.06, 24.74, 25.57, 26.28, 19.75, 25.44, 23.51, 23.00, 20.64, 18.85, 24.42, 20.76, 19.19, 20.31, 20.86, 21.55, 24.60, 25.99, 18.50, 26.94, 20.01, 23.56, 18.05, 25.55, 23.82, 19.88, 24.18, 19.95, 25.29, 26.79, 22.84, 22.03, 26.90, 23.19, 21.29, 22.94, 20.80, 18.94, 20.67, 20.36, 25.79, 22.28, 23.73, 22.22, 22.39, 21.21, 19.22, 19.78


number of times: 396/396
best time: 13.44
worst time: 55.20

current avg5: 21.07 (σ = 1.23)
best avg5: 18.08 (σ = 0.94)

current avg12: 21.27 (σ = 1.38)
best avg12: 18.90 (σ = 1.39)

current avg50: 22.57 (σ = 2.24)
best avg50: 20.87 (σ = 2.20)

current avg100: 22.03 (σ = 2.14)
best avg100: 21.03 (σ = 2.07)

session avg: 21.70 (σ = 2.25)
session mean: 21.85

Feet solving:


Spoiler



3:21.51, 2:42.07, 2:10.99, 2:41.73, 3:01.16, 2:35.21, 3:13.17, 2:42.72, 3:37.21, 3:07.45, 3:18.57, 2:50.40, 2:39.37, 2:33.58, 3:25.11, 3:04.56, 2:50.51, 2:37.26+, 3:03.78, 2:52.24, 2:57.23, 2:57.01, 2:57.11, 2:56.28, 2:37.78, 2:23.88, 2:02.20, 2:57.53, 3:08.02, 2:40.88, 2:26.03, 2:26.03, 2:35.37


number of times: 33/33
best time: 2:02.20
worst time: 3:37.21

current avg5: 2:34.09 (σ = 7.51)
best avg5: 2:34.09 (σ = 7.51)

current avg12: 2:41.79 (σ = 14.14)
best avg12: 2:41.79 (σ = 14.14)

session avg: 2:50.29 (σ = 15.79)
session mean: 2:50.12


----------



## Daniel Liamitz (Jun 14, 2012)

In a few weeks I will finish school and than I will do the OH race...


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 27, 2012)

Did anyone do this in the end? I may join the OH race depending on whether I have time.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 27, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Did anyone do this in the end? I may join the OH race depending on whether I have time.



Even i forgot to do it lol
I might attempt later


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 13, 2013)

I HAVE to do this soon.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 14, 2013)

I'd do Oh alone, when I find time, never tried feet


----------

